# [App] BreakDroid 0.6.7 Mac Auto Root / Android Tools 6-17-13



## northmendo

*Please do not hot link to my download. Link to the post and please don't use my work without asking.*

*Version 0.6.7 is up for download (no new root options)

Added general android tools:

Rebooting the device

Rebooting in to Recovery

Backing up your photos to your Mac

Fixing File permissions

Version 0.6.5 is available at the website.

- Updated the Recovery to TWRP 2.2.2.1 for the Kindle Fire

Version 0.6.4 changes

- Changed Kindle Fire recovery to TWRP.

- Updated Kindle Fire bootloader to FireFireFire 1.4a

- Added Kindle Fire recovery and bootloader updater for user who just want to update to the latest versions.*

*BreakDroid is a work in progress. My goal is to make a tool for Mac users that will root several different android phones and tablets as well as install the android sdk (adb).

It is very important to note that I only made the tools to automate these processes. All the developers of the root exploits and recoveries are listed below.

Current supported Devices-
Kindle Fire - Tested Version 6.2.2., 6.3 & 6.3.1
Galaxy Nexus - Seems to work. Tested with version 0.4.2+
Galaxy Note - Needs more testers - Will only work on some notes.
Droid Razr - Should also work on other Droid branded phones*
*All phones that can be rooted by GingerBreak*
*All phones that can be rooted by psneuter*
*All phones that can be rooted by zergRush - has been tested and works on many devices. vCheck the comments on the download page.*

*The Website

Screenshot









Credits -
This app and all the scripts were made by @northmendo

jcase was great support for questions and he is the reason we have root on the Kindle Fire thanks to burritoroot.

-Doomlord on xda built the Kindle Fire recovery.

Dan Rosenberg for the motofail exploit - @djrbliss

Revolutionary Team for zergRush http://revolutionary.io/*

*I think credit for psneuter goes to scotty2*

*c-skills for GingerBreak*

*Pokey9000 for fbmode - used to root Kindle Fire 6.3*

*Bootloader Credits go to
- Pokey9000: For the original build. Hard to dev at all w/o a way of getting to recovery.
- eldarerathis: Menu code was used from the Extended FIREFIREFIRE github
- Icemank121: All splash/menu screens
- Hashcode: For this build*

*There is a list of devices that can be rooted by zergRush in the ReadMe*

*If this helped you please hit the thanks button*


----------



## cvo515

This is awesome. Thanks man.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## northmendo

cvo515 said:


> This is awesome. Thanks man.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No problem. I wanna continue to support more devices but no one wants to test or at least report back.


----------



## northmendo

Anyone tried the Droid exploit on anything other than the razr?


----------



## northmendo

Updated to support the Kindle Fire 6.3.

It should work on all versions of the Kindle Fire. I have only tested on 6.2.2 & 6.3


----------



## cocco3

My Kindle Fire is running v6.3, and I'm attempting to do all of this on a Mac. I came across BreakDroid, which is just what I was looking for. But I have a question...

What recovery is installed when using BreakDroid? I'd like to use ROM Manager to install a new ROM, but when I go to download a ROM I'm prompted with:

"You must have ClockworkMod Recovery installed before continuing! Install the recovery through ROM Manager first."

If I choose Install, I have to confirm my phone model, with the only option being "Full Android on Blaze or SDP"

After confirming, I'm now greeted with the following message, with YES and NO as options:

"Full Android on Blaze or SDP does not have an officially supported ClockworkMod Recovery yet. Have you installed a ClockworkMod based recovery manually?"

If the recovery is based on ClockworkMod, then I believe that I will be Ok to proceed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## northmendo

Should be fine. It is based on CWM.


----------



## StormCell

Does my phone need to be activated before this will work? I have a replacement GNex from Verizon but every time I try this the Terminal Window never gets past 'looking for device'. I also have Android File Transfer installed so wondering if that could interfere. TIA.


----------



## northmendo

StormCell said:


> Does my phone need to be activated before this will work? I have a replacement GNex from Verizon but every time I try this the Terminal Window never gets past 'looking for device'. I also have Android File Transfer installed so wondering if that could interfere. TIA.


It shouldn't have to be activated. You just need to put it in fastboot mode. The app will tell you how.


----------



## cvo515

ok, just got a new razr maxx....and a complete rookie with Moto products and rooting. Which portion of this would i use to root my maxx? Thanks again...this thing is a lifesaver for mac users. works good with nexus

disregard...i should've played around more. i got it. will try to use it in a bit


----------



## enormouspoon

I keep getting stuck on step 4. I'm doing this on my Kindle Fire v.6.3.1. I make sure to completely power off via 10-second button hold between each step. After step 3, my TWRP loads up fine. I wait until powered off / back on. I wait until the curtain is up, then I run step 4. This is what I get:

Please enter your choice: 4
Starting step 4
Installing root files
2453 KB/s (22364 bytes in 0.008s)
mv: can't rename '/system/bin/check_rooted': No such file or directory
< waiting for device >

My kindle restarts, goes back to TWRP, and the terminal app just sits there.. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. I come from years of rooting w/ my DX so the rooting isn't new to me. Just first time rooting a kindle and/or using your app.

Thank you northmendo for all your hard work. It's people like you, creating kick-ass apps like this, that give people like me the ability to fully use our devices. For that, I salute you. *cheers*

[edited for spelling]


----------



## qaaarl

Same problem, long shot getting you to respond, but did you get it to work?


----------

